# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressie_love hurts...letterlijk

## Chrisd

Hallo ,
ik voel me al een tijd depressief. Vorig jaar zat ik in een relatie die nogal stroef liep. Na een tijd in een knipperlichtrelatie gezeten te hebben besloot ik een punt achter de relatie te zetten. Vlak daarna is zij voor mijn ogen met een auto frontaal tegen een boom aangereden en is zij zwaargewond naar het ziekenhuis vervoerd. Zij kan zich niets meer van die avond herinneren en dat zorgt ervoor dat de toedracht nu nog steeds onbekend is. Sindsdien ben ik mezelf niet meer. Ik heb niet het gevoel dat ik leef. Speel daarom ook vaak met de gedachte wat het leven nog voor een zin heeft. Met de schijn dat dit ongeluk wel eens expres geweest zou kunnen zijn, deed mij besluiten mij achter mijn beslissing van die avond te houden, aangezien ik dit niet een manier vind om iemand te laten zien hoeveel je van iemand houdt. Tegelijkertijd ging ik van binnen kapot om mijn liefje (iedereen die een relatie gehad heeft weet dat het niet zomaar voorbij is) zo te moeten zien lijden. Ik raakte in de war. Het enige wat ik nog kon doen is er voor haar zijn...te helpen...naar haar te luisteren. Maar ook zij was in de war. Ook zij vertelde mij dat ze dacht aan niet verder te willen leven. Ik was machteloos. En met de angst dat zij zich wat aan zou doen en ik niet (weer) in de buurt wilde zijn als dat zou gebeuren, heb ik haar huisarts gebeld en verteld wat zij mij vertelde. Op advies van haar dokter en naar eigen besluit, heb ik het contact verbroken in woord. In werkelijkheid had ik nog steeds contact met haar, om uit te leggen waarom ik er (tijdelijk) niet voor haar kan zijn. Ik was in paniek en had tijd nodig om voor mezelf alles op een rijtje te zetten. Ik was bang en kon niet leven met de wetenschap dat ik de enige was die op de hoogte was van haar emotionele toestand. Na een tijdje verbeterde het contact en kon ik weer met haar (af)spreken. Ondanks de langdurige revalidatie gaat het nu een stuk beter met haar en kan ik niet ontkennen dat ik de glinstering in haar ogen, waar ik ooit zo verliefd op ben geworden, weer terug zie. Ik kan met zekerheid zeggen dat ik nog heel veel van haar hou. Maar door alle gebeurtenissen, zijn er veel betrokkenen (familie, vrienden van haar en mij) die oordelen over de situatie(s). Van mijn kant begrijpt niemand waarom ik nog met haar om wil gaan, want zij vinden dat ik alleen maar ongelukkig ben geworden van deze relatie. En van haar kant (wat ik van haar begrijp althans) oordelen mensen dat ik haar in de steek heb gelaten. Ik zit vast in een net van oordelen, terwijl het liefste wat ik wil is alle nare gebeurtenissen vergeten en de kans hebben om alles over te doen. Ik denk vaak aan dat 'wij samen' mij weer goed zou kunnen doen voelen. Nu ben ik depressief en trek de zin van het leven vaak in twijfel. Ben sinds kort in therapie om gevoelens op een rijtje te zetten en alles te relativeren. Ten minste, dit verwacht ik van de therapie. Nu ik dit geschreven heb, weet ik eigenlijk niet meer wat ik hier nou mee wil bereiken. Het is niet dat ik advies vraag of zo, maar toch voelt het fijn om mijn verhaal kwijt te kunnen. Ik ga het toch posten en misschien kom ik er weer achter als er lezers zijn die hier een passende reactie (in welke zin dan ook) op achterlaten.

----------


## Déylanna

Hey Chrisd,

Wat een toestand allemaal,zeg. 
Ik begrijp dat je zoiets van je af wilt schrijven. Het is dan zeker ook niet niks.
Het is juist heel goed van je dat je het van je af schrijft. Schrijven helpt vaak beter dan praten. 
Ik denk dat je gewoon moet doen wat je hart je in geeft en waar jij gelukkig van word, ongeacht wat een ander daarvan vind.
Als jij denkt dat je gelukkig word met haar, dan moet je ervoor gaan. Het nog eens proberen met iemand kan ook goed uitpakken. Misschien word de relatie nu beter dan dat het eerst was. Als het ooit verkeerd is gegaan, wil dat niet zeggen dat het nu weer verkeerd gaat.
Maar als jij denkt dat je gelukkiger bent zonder haar, dan moet je het laten voor wat het is. Volg gewoon je gevoel, en laat anderen zeggen wat ze zeggen willen. Jij bent immers degene die gevoel heeft voor haar. En wat je ermee doet gaat een ander helemaal niets aan.
Ik wens je héél veel sterkte en succes, en doe wat jij denkt dat goed is voor jou geluk!!!

Liefs
Déylanna

----------


## Chrisd

Dank je wel voor je reactie! Het vervelende alleen is dat er van alle kanten ingepraat wordt op mijn verstand, die dan weer strookt met mijn gevoel. Zelf ben ik niet meer in staat om alles helder op een rijtje te houden. En vind het dan ook fijn om een onafhankelijke mening te horen. Dank je wel daarvoor! Liefs, Chris.

----------

